# ocracoke beach drivin



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

I will be making a trip to ocracoke and i was curious what to expect driving on the beach. I do alot of driving on the north end of carolina beach no worries, how comparable would it be to ocracoke?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

havebn't driven on the ocracoke beaches in a while, but don't remember them being all that different from cape point or hatteras inlet -- are you staying on ocracoke island itself -- since the bridges are all being worked on, there will be detours on the beach area for 4X4 only -- also you should check the ferry schedules, as they are running on abbreviated schedules...i'll see if i can find it for you, unless somebody else does first


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

here ya go --\

https://apps.dot.state.nc.us/pio/releases/details.aspx?r=1449

and here

http://www.islandfreepress.org/CatLocalNews-Ocracoke.html


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

Once you get off the ramp and just past it the beach is very packed. There are some patches of soft sand and some small hills which are fun to drive on. Remember speed limit is 25, my first time driving on o-coke I was looking at the ocean and accidently got to about 45 it's so packed, I went down to 25 guys so don't get mad. I recomend NOT driving from the end of the packed sand to the dune area because it is very soft there and you may get stuck. I had to pull out a expedition last spring that was having trouble and he almost got stuck again after I pulled him out.


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the info! I think the Tacoma will do just fine, Cant wait to go!! Wheres a good place to buy fresh bait in ocracoke?


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Fresh in March


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

tradewinds bait & tackle -- but better call em to make sure there is fresh bait then....

think there is also a fish house on Ocracoke that you can buy fish from & use as bait if no tackle shops have, lacking that, you may have to pick something up before you get on the island


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Drum Junky, Ryan Here*

Ocracoke...WHen you going?

Anyhow, call ahead to tradewinds to see about bait, which I think fresh may be doubtful right now.

Before leaving here in wilmington, Id run over the Isabel Holmes bridge to Eagle Island Seafood Stand, see if they have some pretty decent or fresh buck shad in the fish house. Buy one or two of those for cutbait for ocracoke right now. If you know of anyone coming down from the northern beaches of hatteeras that would be another option for bait.

The Driving? People in the outerbanks understand to airdown before hitting the beach unlike CB. You should see too many of those bumps in the ruts there. The sand will be thick right there at the ramps but other then that nothing as sticky as CB. Hope it helps.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Are the bridges still under construction?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> Are the bridges still under construction?


yup - if you click on the links i provided above due to be done mid March -- but it always seems that those things take longer than they anticipate


----------



## drum junky (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks Ryan, we are heading up the 19th of march. I wish it was tomorrow!! be my first trip! Thought there might be an issue about bait, guess i will just start looking around here few days before we go just to be on the safe side, you doing any fishing right now? I was the only truck on cb last week with no luck!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ive hit several little spots... here and there for some light action druming..*

Its been okay when the water warms.

By then in March you may be able to find bait on the island their but I would buy some take it with me anyhow.
You can also give Alan a call at the shop their on the island and he can give you more information.....
Heck, shoot me your number (PM) since your here in wilmington and ill give you a call. I may be up that way then myself.


----------

